# Western Greenway Expanded: Thanks NEMBA!



## noreasterbackcountry (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm loving the new addition on the Western Greenway.  There's a ton of underused trails over on the Lexington/Waltham side that could use some traffic to keep the vegetation in check.

While I don't mind having the trails to myself, there's plenty to ride over there.  Send me a PM if you're interested in a tour.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/06/western-greenway-expands-dream-is-born.html#more

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/35698528


----------

